# farm pro 2430 hydraulics



## erniemack (Oct 22, 2010)

I hope that I have the right fourm for this. I have a farm pro 2430 and want to run a 3 point hitch back hoe on it. The back hoe does not have a hydraulic pump and when we use it on our John Deere 1070 we use the remote hydraulics and it works fine. I need to put it on my farm pro but when I set up the remote hydraulics with quick connects like the 1070 I run into problems. When the bypass is connected the lift will not work. I have also noticed a knob below and in front of the seat that I wonder what it is for. If someone could help me I will be glad to send pics if needed.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! The knob under the seat is for the 3 point rate of drop control.


----------

